# Explain Me in a Real life Case Scenario Inferior Fe vs Inferior Te



## Some dude name (Feb 11, 2019)

im 100% Sure about being a IXXP But also im more leaned towards intuitive because my Se sucks pretty much and its almost unused in my life althought i don't Discard the Idea of being a Sensor, Also, Im not a Intuitive Dom, its impossible my Dom function obviously is a Introverted Decider (Fi or Ti) whenever i go, im always the Misfit, with only a few people which they manage to understand me and with which I feel good by their side and most of my complaints comes from Self vs Them, obviously a Introverted decider Function with a Extroverted Decider Inferior (Fe or Te)


----------



## Xanaxus (Jun 5, 2019)

From what I learned through the years, I think I have a good comprehension of these two functions. So, I'll try to give you some examples. 

First of all, I noticed IxFPs are more prone to adapt to structure than IxTPs. That's the inferior Te. IFPs can enjoy structure around them actually, as long as it does not infringe their moral boundaries. Structure allows IFPs to navigate more easily within a company or whatever in need of structure. Since Te is inferior, using it can be very tiresome for them. But, if there are some TJs in the place dealing with that for them, it's all okay. FPs & TJs are good partners because they counter-balance each other their strengths and weaknesses. 

IxTPs don't like Te-system at all. Since they use Ti as dominant, Te appears to them very superficial. They generally think Te is unable to see things in a deeper way. They really don't like to conform themselves to "outside rules" because they trust only their own rules. 

IxFPs don't like Fe system for the same reasons as ITPs don't like Te but in a reverse way (Thinking/Feeling). They see in Fe a malicious way to convert them to externals morals and behaviors. Since Fi values individuality, uniqueness and trust that each person is unique, they really don't like places ruled by strong Fe. 

In brief, ITPs don't like Te because this function standardize the way of thinking and IFPs don't like Fe because it dictactes to them what morals they should trust in. Of course, both IFPs and ITPs can dislike Te and Fe but they generally abhor more their miror dominant function than their inferior.

IxTPs seem very independant but at heart, they fear to be rejected by the society or the others. IxFPs fear a lack of organization or worth. That's why when IxTPs are low, they can use their Fe in a "attention-whore" way. They can be very awkward when doing this. For IFPs, when they go to inferior Te, they are more controlling about others and things. Stress brings out the deepest fears we have. Our insecurities. IFPs fear to be worthless, ITPs to be unloved. 

Never forget that we all have an altergo inside us who is the exact opposite. In each IFP there is an ETJ. In each ITP an EFJ. They are differents but not incompatible. This is the Yin and Yang. In fact, IFP are more prone to like (e)TJs than FJs. Because disagreements come from our judging functions (more than perceptive ones in my opinion). 

So, to find out what is your inferior, you should question yourself about your fears and what you dislike the more. 

IFPs and ITPs seem very similar outside but their goals and fears in life aren't the same at all. Both don't like to be controlled but you have to find out which sort of control you despise the more. 

Btw, what do you prioritize when making a decision? If something sounds "good" to you or "logic"? Do you have a hard time to explain others why you like things you do (give reasons to your actions) or to explain why you prefer doing things your way instead of another because it sounds more logical to you? What comes first? Logic or value?


----------



## Some dude name (Feb 11, 2019)

Xanaxus said:


> From what I learned through the years, I think I have a good comprehension of these two functions. So, I'll try to give you some examples.
> 
> First of all, I noticed IxFPs are more prone to adapt to structure than IxTPs. That's the inferior Te. IFPs can enjoy structure around them actually, as long as it does not infringe their moral boundaries. Structure allows IFPs to navigate more easily within a company or whatever in need of structure. Since Te is inferior, using it can be very tiresome for them. But, if there are some TJs in the place dealing with that for them, it's all okay. FPs & TJs are good partners because they counter-balance each other their strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> ...


i always try to explain my reasons and i believe than im actually good in that, my NF friends also think that,to the point that I have sometimes been called Robot by a ESFJ Girl but mostly people tell me than what i am saying makes no sense in the real world "things doesn't work like that" but they don't give me any real proof of that opinion, i get very angry when i try to express myself to others but they don't even understand anything about what im saying and they reject my opinion and they say that it is false or they just deny it and they do not give any reason to explain why I am wrong or in other words "you are wrong because I say it" however, when i get stressed i become hyper-productive in my normal state im always procrastinating, i become very explosive, Screaming and yelling and I tell people what they should do in a threatening and bossy way I also start talking badly about people and judging that they are evil and mostly the evil people stress me out but at the same time, stupid people stress me out and this is the precise reason why I can not find out what my type is the emotional people do not understand me at all and the rational ones either
My INFJ girlfriend and ENFP Female friend Finds me too way Rational and blunt in fact they have compared me to a businessman or a Bully and my ESFP and XSTP Friend finds me too way Emotive and irrational (but mostly they say it because I worry too much about what the other people think about me, being worthy and accepted), both have told me that I am an emo, I Don't have any NT Friend so i don't know

according to what you are saying about fears of IFP and ITP i fear both, being rejected and unworthy but the resolution that I have found to that is always to be one of the most worthy and therefore I will be accepted but many times I have realized that it is not enough and that even then people reject me for not understanding me, so in fact, I fear both but I fear more to be unworthy


----------



## Xanaxus (Jun 5, 2019)

Mh... all what you said about your reactions when you go mad sound very IFPish to me. IFPs become extremely agressive under stress and use Te in a very bad way. 

IFPs can be rational or at least appear as that. I suspect myself to be an INFP. All my friends think of me as very rational and pragmatic. They aren't wrong. I can even seem blunt and arrogant at times. In fact, Fi-Te/Te-Fi are very opiniated people and have a straight to the point way of talking. Fi appears less assertive, less confident but there is always Te in background. If the Fi's values are threatened in some way, there is no more room for diplomacy or mercy. 

Te is maybe inferior but it's still here. Having a function in an inferior place doesn't mean that you are extremely bad at using it. It means that you have to spent more energy while doing. It also means that it will show up in his dark side when under stress. But when you're normal, you can use Te in a good way and being rational.


----------

